# The Freshly Shed Thread



## Prof_Moreliarty (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey all seeing as the old fresh shed thread is gone I thought I would start another. 

First up up is my Dajarra MD some rusty orange starting to come through.

- - - Updated - - -

And my male black and gold jungle.


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 3, 2015)

Seeing as my Python literally just shed I thought I'd post some piccies

Bredli


----------



## timatah (Aug 12, 2015)

Picked up a pretty little T+ last month. Post shed pic [emoji7] View attachment 315476


----------



## MatE (Aug 16, 2015)

My new albino darwin just shed,i put her on the lawn and she just sat there wasnt game to move lol.


----------



## oystapog (Aug 16, 2015)

young rbb girl


----------



## Monitor Madness (Sep 17, 2015)

My rough scaled python shed the other night so I thought i would bump up this thread. 

One photo is is him just starting and the other two are once he's finished.


----------



## twistedFrog (Sep 17, 2015)

What a beautiful boy


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 17, 2015)

Damn for some reason i can not see the pics and avatars from the 1st 5 posts  ...................Ron


----------



## Porkbones (Sep 17, 2015)

ronhalling said:


> Damn for some reason i can not see the pics and avatars from the 1st 5 posts  ...................Ron



+1
also the same for “show us ur greens ” thread


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 18, 2015)

Porkbones said:


> +1
> also the same for “show us ur greens ” thread



I seen a post from Stu somewhere else where this problem is site wide and he is fixing it, apparently it has something to do with the uploading of all the pics to the new server, so i suppose we will just have to have a little patience and wait-a-while, they recken everything good always takes longer lol  .........................Ron


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Sep 20, 2015)

My dajarra MD has shed again looking nicer every shed.


----------



## cement (Sep 20, 2015)

Diamond


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Sep 20, 2015)

Amazing diamond cement.


----------



## cement (Sep 20, 2015)

cheers, heres a couple of hatchlings after their second shed


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 21, 2015)

cement said:


> Diamond



Drowning my keyboard in drool!

Always did regret moving on those diamond from you a few years back, here's a nice reminder why 

They're stunning Graham, absoloutely wonderful. Handsdown my favourite python. 






Still drooling!


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 21, 2015)

Great photos, everyone! At least, those we can see......
Spectacular diamond, Cement.
And Prof_Moreliarty, is that Dajarra from Kel Worley?


----------



## Smurf (Sep 21, 2015)

Johnson - getting brighter every shed! Took him outside for a play but apparently he doesn't like it when the grass is long...




Also has a diamond yearling shed the same day and a stimmie this morning but no pics of them yet


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Sep 21, 2015)

pinefamily said:


> Great photos, everyone! At least, those we can see......
> Spectacular diamond, Cement.
> And Prof_Moreliarty, is that Dajarra from Kel Worley?



Yeah got her from Kel lovely little snake definitely has the placid MD demeanour


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 21, 2015)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> Yeah got her from Kel lovely little snake definitely has the placid MD demeanour



It looks like one of the pythons he was selling before. I'm not sure they were MD's, apparently a smaller python, and slightly different head shape. I remember asking Kel at the time because they looked a lot like Gammon Ranges pythons.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Sep 21, 2015)

pinefamily said:


> It looks like one of the pythons he was selling before. I'm not sure they were MD's, apparently a smaller python, and slightly different head shape. I remember asking Kel at the time because they looked a lot like Gammon Ranges pythons.



When i bought her he told me it was smaller growing and had different headshape than a murray darling like this ad

https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/216503-Mt-isa-dajarra-carpet-male-adult

but that it should really have a its own sub classification, on the paperwork it was morelia spilota metcalfei.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes, it's the paperwork that's the killer. Luckily here in SA our fauna unit is pretty good to deal with. When we put the Gammon's in our book, we just put "morelia spilota -?", and they were fine with that.


----------



## Newhere (Sep 23, 2015)

.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 23, 2015)

To the death .....


----------



## concussed_weero (Dec 20, 2015)

Pilbara female just shed


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Sep 1, 2017)

ill try and revive this again show us your fresh sheds  a couple of freshly shed hatchys and a male Faulkner line jungle.


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 1, 2017)

Woke up to a nice condom in my snakes tub,

Idk what she did but she destroyed the place, knocked all the water out(without tipping it over)
Flipped her house etc


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Sep 1, 2017)

be glad there's not i giant pile of crap to deal with too


----------



## Yellowtail (Sep 1, 2017)

Been away for a few days, just checked and a few have just shed, here's some of them.
Unusual pure Darwin looks real good with fresh skin.



SW Carpet



Bitey in rare quiet moment. He's for sale if anyone wants him.


Julatten yearling






Another julatten, must be the weather.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Sep 12, 2017)

More new skin


----------



## kittycat17 (Sep 16, 2017)

Selene one of my Coastal holdbacks






An unusual coastal hatchie (for sale) 






Puppy my rescue Coastal x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 16, 2017)

Love that first shot, Kittycat.


----------



## Yellowtail (Sep 16, 2017)

Caramel


----------



## kittycat17 (Sep 16, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Love that first shot, Kittycat.



Thanks  she's stunning






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nero Egernia (Sep 17, 2017)

Here's a shot of Grey freshly shed. Great excuse to take him out for photos.

Update: More photos.


----------



## Yellowtail (Sep 21, 2017)

Just had pre-lay shed


----------



## Yellowtail (Sep 24, 2017)

Another pre-lay shed




Another pre-lay just now


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 20, 2017)

I've shed now feed me please.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Oct 20, 2017)

Couple of heavily gravid girls after pre lay shed


----------



## kittycat17 (Oct 21, 2017)

Prelay shed






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 23, 2017)

Post lay shed and hiding away.



More fresh skin, must be the season.


----------



## kittycat17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Fresh shed 10 mth olds 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 24, 2017)

Very nice kittycat


----------



## kittycat17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Very nice kittycat



Thanks! Some stunners for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Oct 29, 2017)

A few sheds this week.

This girl is a good example of how a snake can throw its colours she was black and yellow/gold up to about 2 years old (i have pics somewhere i posted on this forum before it changed) she started changing and looks sort of like a darwin now. 
sold to me as Tim Faulkner Jungle her brother is top pic above.


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 30, 2017)

Another pretty albino boy just shed


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 30, 2017)

Definitely seems to be breeding season.

Watch this space for my 2 sloughed babies hopefully when I get home


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 30, 2017)

I bet you lot weren't expecting this...

Freshly shed! ELN - _Chelodina longicollis 





_


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 30, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> I bet you lot weren't expecting this...
> 
> Freshly shed! ELN - _Chelodina longicollis
> View attachment 321692
> ...




Ooh shinyyyyy


----------



## stas94 (Oct 30, 2017)

View attachment 321698


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 30, 2017)

Only baby sloughed, big boy should be following soon


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 2, 2017)

This reduced pattern is certainly not a typical timid albino when just shed.




Nice reduced pattern darwin het just shed


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 6, 2017)

Monday's suck at the best of times but they're pretty sweet when you come home to a brand new blonde!! 
She's going to be hungry tonight!


----------



## kittycat17 (Nov 6, 2017)

Freshly shed mum and 2 of her hatchlings 
Stryker, Tigerlily and an unnamed male holdback hatchie 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lazreilly (Nov 6, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Freshly shed mum and 2 of her hatchlings
> Stryker, Tigerlily and an unnamed male holdback hatchie
> 
> 
> ...


They are some cracker coastals !


----------



## kittycat17 (Nov 6, 2017)

Lazreilly said:


> They are some cracker coastals !



Thanks!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SpottedPythons (Nov 6, 2017)

One of them is almost diamond python-like in the colour!


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 6, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Freshly shed mum and 2 of her hatchlings
> Stryker, Tigerlily and an unnamed male holdback hatchie
> 
> 
> ...


I had to double take on the one on the left! It looks almost like a slough when u look quickly


----------



## kittycat17 (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks guys!! I’ll have to get a comparison pic of all the holdbacks (8 all up) together hahaaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 6, 2017)

lightshot

Looking fresh  going to try get him outside for a run after his next feed


----------



## SpottedPythons (Nov 6, 2017)

View media item 59


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 9, 2017)

I've just shed, feed me please. Dodged a bullet there, I forgot I had been handling mice.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 10, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> View attachment 321867



They remind me of the grey South-west Carpet Pythons. Is it a natural colour form? I'm not familiar with eastern carpet python species.


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 10, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> They remind me of the grey South-west Carpet Pythons. Is it a natural colour form? I'm not familiar with eastern carpet python species.


Black and white jungle pythons that have been line bred from unusual original specimens found in the Julatten area of Nth Qld from where they get their name "Julatten Jungle Pythons" They have been selectively bred to develop the black and white contrast. You could do the same thing with the SW carpets if you have the motivation and a spare 20 years.


----------



## Scutellatus (Nov 10, 2017)

I still prefer the striking yellow of a true jungle python. I have yet to see a Julatten that has a crisp white that isn't muddied with cream and a solid black.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 10, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Black and white jungle pythons that have been line bred from unusual original specimens found in the Julatten area of Nth Qld from where they get their name "Julatten Jungle Pythons" They have been selectively bred to develop the black and white contrast. You could do the same thing with the SW carpets if you have the motivation and a spare 20 years.



Were the original specimens black/grey/white, or were they bred to be that colour? Is the Julatten area somehow different to the remainder of Jungle Python habitat? Curious as to how and why some populations have evolved to have an almost total lack of colour like a black and white photo. 

In regards to my carpets we'll see how it goes. Breeding high contrast reduced patterned animals wasn't the original plan.


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 10, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> Were the original specimens black/grey/white, or were they bred to be that colour? Is the Julatten area somehow different to the remainder of Jungle Python habitat? Curious as to how and why some populations have evolved to have an almost total lack of colour like a black and white photo.
> 
> In regards to my carpets we'll see how it goes. Breeding high contrast reduced patterned animals wasn't the original plan.


The original specimens were black/grey/white but lower contrast, pythons in the Julatten area have these characteristics in varying degrees. Tremain Anderson (used to be on APS) selectively bred them for years and I was fortunate to acquire some very good ones over 10 years ago and have continued the line. It is possible axanthic genetics are involved with the pythons in that area but I do not want to outcross them with all the mongrels that produces to prove it. It is the same with Imbricata, snakes in different districts evolve different colours and patterns, they are almost black on the South coast while inland variations can be like the wild one you posted before and I have some from the Geraldton area that have a lot of green. Here in NSW we have Diamond pythons that are almost black in the south, high yellow in some northern areas and further north essentially the same species are Coastal carpets



Scutellatus said:


> I still prefer the striking yellow of a true jungle python. I have yet to see a Julatten that has a crisp white that isn't muddied with cream and a solid black.


No cream in mine even some I have 12+ years of age. Photo of one I just removed from her eggs, she has a rather messy pattern but throws incredible babies.
I like black and golds and had some good ones but got rid of them, too damm aggressive.


----------



## Scutellatus (Nov 10, 2017)

@Yellowtail
In person they are probably whiter, but to me even that last photo isn't exactly white, the sides are but not the dorsal patterning. When I think of white I picture a sheet of printing paper, pure white. I don't mind black and golds but the bright yellow and black are still superior in my opinion.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Nov 10, 2017)

There was a pure white one in a book I saw, can post an image...



Yellowtail said:


> I like black and golds and had some good ones but got rid of them, too damm aggressive.


Are the Julattens less aggressive?


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 10, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> Are the Julattens less aggressive?



Generally they are but need regular handling as they can still be defensive, some are real good. My black and golds were like the thing from the alien movies. I don't think this young lady will mind me posting her pic of one she bought.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Nov 10, 2017)

I've always really liked the Julattens, might get a couple next year.


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 12, 2017)

A couple of babies hatched 1/11 just had first shed. (one needs a bit of help with the tail)


----------



## Lazreilly (Nov 17, 2017)

Came home to find these two little guys "freshly shed"


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 17, 2017)

Before and after first shed


----------



## Lazreilly (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 20, 2017)

I just went to check on my little Stimmie, he/she's been in hiding and getting ready to shed since the 16th... Well upon opening the tub, there was a snake poop pile and an entire shed nicely entangled in his/her little plastic lattice jungle gym and a very camera shy but sexy new little Stimmie hiding in the back of his/her light bulb box. 
Someone might be hungry when the sun goes down tonight...


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 23, 2017)

Zelda freshly shed. Looking forward to hanging up her old skin.


----------



## Derpdiggler (Nov 27, 2017)

For once the snakes cooperated and shed on the same day.


----------



## kittycat17 (Nov 27, 2017)

Fresh shed for Selene 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 27, 2017)

Almost there.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Nov 27, 2017)

My Dajarra local in some new skin


----------



## Derpdiggler (Nov 29, 2017)

Freshly shed Bhp and our male woma.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 2, 2017)

Just shed last night. She's doing well.


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 2, 2017)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> My Dajarra local in some new skin



Wow looks so similar to my MD girl!! Wonder if she’s the same locale 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 2, 2017)

A few 1000 K's and a few million years since MD's and SW's had a common ancestor? The Gammon Ranges carpets are probably the common ancestor but someone who knows more about genetics may know.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Dec 2, 2017)

Having seen pics of yours @kittycat17 id say there’s a good chance. Where did u get her from again?


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 2, 2017)

Here's an old photo of one of our Gammon Ranges pythons.


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 2, 2017)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> Having seen pics of yours @kittycat17 id say there’s a good chance. Where did u get her from again?






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 2, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Beautiful Carpet kittycat but not a SW.


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 2, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Beautiful Carpet kittycat but not a SW.



Do you mind me asking how you differentiate the locales  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 2, 2017)

Not freshly shed (pic was taken a while ago but the rainbow is still there in this pic )


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 2, 2017)

SW's have a distinctive head and pattern (not unlike Gammons), as do Darwins (big cheeks), Jungles (distinctive pattern) and Coastals (longer slimmer head). It can be hard to tell from photos but I know that one of Oshkii's is a SW as she's in WA and posted it before. Diamonds, MD's and Centralians have distinctive patterns and features as well.
Obviously mixed breeds complicate things but there are almost no mixed SW's. A lot of the albino "Darwins" actually have mixed Coastal blood as when they became available a lot of people were already keeping Coastals and hardly anyone had Darwins, the owners are unaware.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 2, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> SW's have a distinctive head and pattern (not unlike Gammons), as do Darwins (big cheeks), Jungles (distinctive pattern) and Coastals (longer slimmer head). It can be hard to tell from photos but I know that one of Oshkii's is a SW as she's in WA and posted it before. Diamonds, MD's and Centralians have distinctive patterns and features as well.



Only _one_ of my snakes is a S.W. Carpet Python?


----------



## GBWhite (Dec 2, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Beautiful Carpet kittycat but not a SW.



Yeah I don't know about that. Had a mate that was over in SA near the WA border last year and again this year who showed me some pics that were almost identical to that one of kittycats. He got another from central SA that was very similar as well. They get the name _imbricata_ from the word "impricate" which relates to the overlapping colour pattern. Head patterns of all the Morelia spilota group can vary even within a given area, same with head shape and size.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 2, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> Only _one_ of my snakes is a S.W. Carpet Python?


My bad grammar, I was trying to say that one in the photo was a SW. I assume because you are in WA you will only have WA animals.



GBWhite said:


> Yeah I don't know about that. Had a mate that was over in SA near the WA border last year and again this year who showed me some pics that were almost identical to that one of kittycats. He got another from central SA that was very similar as well. They get the name _imbricata_ from the word "impricate" which relates to the overlapping colour pattern. Head patterns of all the Morelia spilota group can vary even within a given area, same with head shape and size.


The inland variation of imbricata can be very similar to the Gammon Ranges type and some SA MD's but Kittycats MD is supposed to be from the Northern end (Djarra) of the types range.
All Morelia Spilota are genetically almost identical and there are physical variations in all sub species. I was generalising how to pick the typical sub species, I have a lot of Darwins that I have gone to a lot of trouble to authenticate their different origins and they all have the same distinctive heads, quite different from my Imbricatas and Jungles, I no longer keep Coastals but they definitely had longer heads.


----------



## GBWhite (Dec 2, 2017)

All my comments derive from wild specimens that I have either observed personally or been located or photographed or collected by friends and it appears to me that no matter what the location they all display a variety of morphological characteristics including the head shape. Seen plenty of what's referred to as "coastals" with big boofy, fat heads. In fact the two that I spoke about in another thread have boof heads.


----------



## Houdini-The-Bluey (Dec 2, 2017)

Dont have any snakes from a shed sharing but i do have some pics of my bluey boy houdini mid shed and just after(im amazed by how his browns lightened up and blacks/dark browns darkened )
Mid shed:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/wXljKX1vL48E6tQU2

Post shed:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/Xb3eP6CLPaTkyuN03


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 3, 2017)

@Yellowtail I think there was some confusion.... I was asking if my girl looked like a Dajarra MD not like a Sourh western carpet 
I was asking @Prof_Moreliarty when I made the comment in regards to his MD pics posted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 3, 2017)

Yeah, I picked that up later Kittycat, sorry for my confusion, your post came directly after Oshkii's SW with similar colours.
Some inland SW carpets are very similar in appearance to the Dajarra MD's no doubt due to similarities in the localities.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 3, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> My bad grammar, I was trying to say that one in the photo was a SW. I assume because you are in WA you will only have WA animals.



All right, no worries.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 3, 2017)

Despite the similarity in appearance, I don't think Prof_Moreliarty's Dajarra python is an MD. From what I have heard and read the Dajarra python only grows to about 1.5m. 
How old is yours, P_M?


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Dec 3, 2017)

Coming up to 4 years old @pinefamily


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 3, 2017)

And how long is it?


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Dec 3, 2017)

It’d be about roughly 1.6m give or take. @pinefamily roughly what size would an average captive MD be at that age? I believe they can get 2.5m once adults?


----------



## SpottedPythons (Dec 3, 2017)

I think 2 metres or so is more average. Sometimes more.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 3, 2017)

Where did you get it from, P_M? Was it sold to you as an MD or as a Dajarra python?
The first I ever heard of them was when Kel Worley was breeding them.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Dec 3, 2017)

Got her from Kel Worley. Sold as a dajarra he said they have different head shape and were smaller growing than an MD. Not the exact same ad but here is similar ad.

https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/mt-isa-dajarra-carpet-hatchlings.199156/


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 3, 2017)

The head shape is certainly distinctive. He and I had a discussion about the similarities and differences between the Dajarra's and the Gammon Ranges pythons, which also don't grow as long as other Morelia.


----------



## Lazreilly (Dec 5, 2017)

Young Pilbara boy finally shed. Stoked with how this guy is coming along !


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 12, 2017)

Christmas is the season to shed if you are green, all shed today.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 13, 2017)

Another one from this little weed!
I have a feeling she’s gonna be a big one 




russian photo sharing

(Took shed out already)
[doublepost=1513164877,1513115994][/doublepost]


Bl69aze said:


> Another one from this little weed!
> I have a feeling she’s gonna be a big one
> 
> 
> ...


Another pic from tonight


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 15, 2017)

A couple of Julattens just shed, the old girl is 13 now and loosing contrast a bit, still thinks anything near her cage is food and was eying my phone. The other one is not the best colour but he is so tame with none of the usual jungle aggression I kept him to see if he stays that way.



[doublepost=1513240066,1513214991][/doublepost]Another young Julatten girl just shed, must be the season for them too.


[doublepost=1513322505][/doublepost]Diamond girl just shed and looking for food, waiting for me at aviary door.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 16, 2017)

Good morning gorgeous. Nice to see you used the rock I gave you.


----------



## Tarron (Dec 18, 2017)

Went out for 2 hours came home to this. Fern’s shed. Second shed since she has been with me. First one was not the best as she wasn’t in her forever home. Now she is and got a pretty good shed. Full but has some holes in it also head and 2 eye caps. Measures 1100mm


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 18, 2017)

Just shed and fed and she has her eye on my phone for desert.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 20, 2017)

The new guy, freshly shed. He/she was named Striker by the previous owner, and the name's stuck.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 20, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> The new guy, freshly shed. He/she was named Striker by the previous owner, and the name's stuck.
> 
> View attachment 322302
> 
> View attachment 322303


That is a pretty damn nice looking snake Oshkii!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 20, 2017)

Here's a photo of him in sunlight. Probably should have called him Silver. I reckon Silver Striker. He certainly was a nippy little fella but already he's starting to calm down.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 20, 2017)

Reduced pattern albino just shed.


[doublepost=1513769074,1513754852][/doublepost]Just caught this beautiful dark skinned Darwin girl in process of undressing, she even came outside to show me when I opened the door.


[doublepost=1513772183][/doublepost]All done, time to relax.


----------



## Foozil (Dec 23, 2017)

My yearling gosford diamond shed lastnight, got his tail stuck in the shedding as always haha. BTW- is there something wrong with his tail? It looks a bit unusual, might be something to do with the stuck shed.





**taken with iPhone


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 23, 2017)

Foozil said:


> My yearling gosford diamond shed lastnight, got his tail stuck in the shedding as always haha. BTW- is there something wrong with his tail? It looks a bit unusual, might be something to do with the stuck shed.
> View attachment 322363
> 
> View attachment 322364
> ...



I would be concerned about that tail... looks like the end has died probably due to the blood flow being restricted from the stick shed... I would be getting to a vet to confirm. 


Stryker freshly shed with her 11mth old daughter Tigerlily who is also freshly shed [emoji173]️















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 23, 2017)

Great markings, I’m not sure about the tail, it could be the aspen in the picture or is it like bobbly? If it’s hot a few stuck sheds on this will almost act like a sheep ring that docs the tails on sheep, and some breeds of dogs, not really practiced any more but will make
It loose the circulation and make it drop off, which can be very bad if it’s too close to the cloaca, not sure how long the tail is on diamonds but I know some of the bloods have really stumpy tails


That little silver striker really is a great colour almost anery looking, natural sunlight really does bring out the best pigmentation for photos ,that’s for sure, I hate the winter here in the U.K., hardly any sunlight and last week hardly went above freezing and was -6 At nights, really not good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Dec 23, 2017)

Ok thanks @richyboa72 and @kittycat17, I'll ask the breeder I got him from and take him to a vet. Thanks again


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 23, 2017)

I really like to see parent with baby pics kitycat17 especially when they have such similar markings 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Dec 23, 2017)

I got most of the stuck shed off. I'm confused, though, because how could some stuck shed cause the tail to look so zig-zag-y?


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 23, 2017)

It compresses the skin which can constrict blood flow like having a cable tie on your arm,might not of been this time ,could of been the past owner or even been trapped in the door at some time 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Dec 23, 2017)

ok thanks


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 23, 2017)

richyboa72 said:


> I really like to see parent with baby pics kitycat17 especially when they have such similar markings
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk



Me to  hence why I did it hahaaaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 23, 2017)

i took this in summer with my male motley boa with the last of his daughters he fathered in March 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 23, 2017)

richyboa72 said:


> That little silver striker really is a great colour almost anery looking,



It's a naturally occurring colour in south-west carpet pythons. They're generally known as "black and whites" Here's a shot of Striker next to Pixie. I think Pixie may be coming up to a shed, but she's a darker animal anyway. It'll be interesting to see how dark she becomes.


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 29, 2017)

My little Peruvian longtail boa shed last night, you can just see some of his iridescence on his sides






Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 29, 2017)

Black & white SW carpet, she's in the tub because I had to clean her cage and her messy shed and another albino just shed and looking for food.


----------



## Nerdhero (Jan 1, 2018)

My 11 month Diamond has been hiding a lot and I thought I caught site of some blue eyes so I've been hoping for a week or so that I might catch him in the act!

I came home from work tonight to find his shed sitting out! Unfortunately I didn't catch him this time but its all in one piece and has both eye caps .

He was still in his hide and didn't poke his head out when I grabbed the shed so I've let him be. I figured he would be hungry and more active since he is due for a feed in 2 days. Planning to get him out in the sun to catch him in all his beauty. Is there anything wrong with going to handle him the day after shed and day before he is due for feed?



Here is his shed for now.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 1, 2018)

Nerdhero said:


> Is there anything wrong with going to handle him the day after shed and day before he is due for feed?


No, that is a good time to handle and pretty much the only time I do it. Just make sure your hands are super clean and smelling of detol hand sanitizer or something as strong because it's the time you're most likely to cop a food response bite, when your snake is newly shed and hungry.


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 1, 2018)

Nerdhero said:


> My 11 month Diamond has been hiding a lot and I thought I caught site of some blue eyes so I've been hoping for a week or so that I might catch him in the act!
> 
> I came home from work tonight to find his shed sitting out! Unfortunately I didn't catch him this time but its all in one piece and has both eye caps .
> 
> ...


I always handle just before feed day and never get tagged. You should be fine. No need to make your hands smell of dettol either, just make sure they are clean.

Also, get some pics when you do!


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 2, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> No, that is a good time to handle and pretty much the only time I do it. Just make sure your hands are super clean and smelling of detol hand sanitizer or something as strong because it's the time you're most likely to cop a food response bite, when your snake is newly shed and hungry.


“Good time to handle - it’s the time you are most likely to cop a bite”?? Hello ?


----------



## Nerdhero (Jan 2, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> “Good time to handle - it’s the time you are most likely to cop a bite”?? Hello ?



Nothing wrong with a little love bite 


I got him out today and he is looking BEAUTIFUL, I was promised his yellows would start to come through with each shed and I'm not disappointed. He was also surprisingly very tame, active and content to explore around! Didn't even S up when I got him out. Here is Kirby, he is coming up to a year very soon (Hatch date is late Jan early Feb).







Out in the sun his colours really pop. Also his eyes were WAY different I thought. Almost golden, simply breathtaking, unfortunately my phone camera doesn't do them justice.

Pretty sure now that the breeder was under feeding him, his shed was 80cm (so he is probably around 70cm?) and weighs 65g. For a yearling that seems a bit undersized.

I also got my Childrens out for a little sun, she hadn't shed and in fact is probably due but thought I'd throw in the little cutie. This is Cass, short for Cassiopeia.









Edit: Not sure why but I can't remove those 2 full size photos of Kirby. Tried deleting the ATTACH things but they just reappear again :S


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 2, 2018)

Nerdhero said:


> Nothing wrong with a little love bite
> 
> 
> I got him out today and he is looking BEAUTIFUL, I was promised his yellows would start to come through with each shed and I'm not disappointed. He was also surprisingly very tame, active and content to explore around! Didn't even S up when I got him out. Here is Kirby, he is coming up to a year very soon (Hatch date is late Jan early Feb).
> ...


65g is very undersized :/ my darwin was 50g at 5months.

He’s beautiful by the way


----------



## Nerdhero (Jan 2, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> 65g is very undersized :/ my darwin was 50g at 5months.
> 
> He’s beautiful by the way



I was actually surprised he was that light. Next time I get him out ill double check, might get a weight as well to make sure my scales are accurate.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 2, 2018)

I wouldn't worry so much about what weight it is, there are no hard and fast rules in regard to this. As long as it is healthy and active you have no need to worry. Being a bit thinner is better than being fat.


----------



## Nerdhero (Jan 2, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> I wouldn't worry so much about what weight it is, there are no hard and fast rules in regard to this. As long as it is healthy and active you have no need to worry. Being a bit thinner is better than being fat.



Yea im not too concerned, he is a very enthusiastic eater. I recall reading that diamonds tend to stay a bit slimmer then other Morelia due to being more arboreal, not sure how much merit is in that though.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 2, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> View attachment 322501



What locality?


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 2, 2018)

Oshkii said:


> What locality?


Unknown, I bought her and a male 2 years ago from someone in Qld that had gone to the trouble and expense of importing the pair from WA.


----------



## Nerdhero (Jan 2, 2018)

So I did say earlier today that Cass was probably due for a shed...

I've come home to find that she has shed! I had no idea that she was even in shed, I fed her only 4 days ago and as you saw I handled her earlier today. She was super chill at all times and took the food no worries. This was only her second shed though, do the first few sheds not have the blue phase? Regardless her shed is whole and with both caps so I'm very grateful!




These photos aren't in the sun but when you compare them to the one earlier today she does look a bit brighter. The one from earlier:


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 2, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> “Good time to handle - it’s the time you are most likely to cop a bite”?? Hello ?


Yes... Just like the best time to be out fishing is the time you're most likely to get struck by lightening... 

You don't want to be handling the day of or 2 days after a feed do you... It's easy to avoid a food response bite, just don't be smelling like food.  Best time to handle after a shed, the snake is looking awesome and is nice and active whereas prior to shedding you shouldn't be handling anyway plus the snake will be irritable and hiding away not wanting to be disturbed.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 3, 2018)

Pre shed again


----------



## richyboa72 (Jan 6, 2018)

My bcl Peruvian longtail female “mama quilla “ shed tonight when I had come home from work










My img has left this all
Neat and tidy for me this morning









Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 11, 2018)

Young albino boy just shed.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 12, 2018)

Interesting pic of comparison between the pale and normal colour


[doublepost=1515756394,1515739945][/doublepost]







I knew it! I left my room for 10minutes


----------



## Nerdhero (Jan 12, 2018)

Spyro shedding again, looks to me like he is rocking the latest fashion trend. Even did a little pose.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 13, 2018)

kittycat17 said:


> Freshly shed mum and 2 of her hatchlings
> Stryker, Tigerlily and an unnamed male holdback hatchie
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 13, 2018)

Bit of a growth spurt:O
The rabbit did wonders it seems


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 13, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Bit of a growth spurt:O
> The rabbit did wonders it seems



Is that 2 consecutive sheds?? Dayum!

My Stimmie shed last night but looks just the same as it did when it shed 3 weeks ago so no pics this time. LOL


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 13, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Is that 2 consecutive sheds?? Dayum!
> 
> My Stimmie shed last night but looks just the same as it did when it shed 3 weeks ago so no pics this time. LOL


The one on the right was last night, the one on left was in August so there was 1 shed in between but that was before the rabbit. I’ll see if I have that shed and match it up


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 13, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> The one on the right was last night, the one on left was in August so there was 1 shed in between but that was before the rabbit. I’ll see if I have that shed and match it up


That's still pretty good.. Must get my baby turtles onto rabbits... LOL


----------



## kittycat17 (Jan 15, 2018)

First shed for my hatchlings!! In love with them [emoji173]️[emoji7] a 3 year project for me! I can successfully say Im developing my own line of coastal tristripes 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## richyboa72 (Jan 15, 2018)

Them stripes are pretty cool kittycat17 


Caught Jim my albino jungle boa last night shedding






Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 16, 2018)

kittycat17 said:


> First shed for my hatchlings!! In love with them [emoji173]️[emoji7] a 3 year project for me! I can successfully say Im developing my own line of coastal tristripes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first guy is a stunner!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 16, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> My bcl Peruvian longtail female “mama quilla “ shed tonight when I had come home from work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really like teasing us Aussies with things we can never own don't you?
[doublepost=1516100959,1516100908][/doublepost]


richyboa72 said:


> Them stripes are pretty cool kittycat17
> 
> 
> Caught Jim my albino jungle boa last night shedding
> ...


caught in the act


----------



## richyboa72 (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks dragonlover, she is. A 100% pure locality too,not a morph in site , she is so friendly as-well,can’t wait to breed with her next year, 

Yes Jim looked at me in disgust while I was trying to take a picture suppose I was watching him get undressed lolllllll 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Jan 18, 2018)

Yearling wheatbelt stimmy:


----------



## GhoulGecko (Jan 20, 2018)

My leaf tail’s first shed in my care!


----------



## Foozil (Jan 21, 2018)

A. perthensis:


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 21, 2018)

Foozil said:


> A. perthensis:
> View attachment 322866
> 
> 
> View attachment 322867


Jealous.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 21, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Jealous.


They aren't too hard to find for sale, just depends how much you're willing to spend. What state do you live in?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 21, 2018)

Foozil said:


> They aren't too hard to find for sale, just depends how much you're willing to spend. What state do you live in?


Toowoomba, QLD. 130KM west of Brisbane.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 21, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Toowoomba, QLD. 130KM west of Brisbane.


Not sure how readily available they are in QLD, but in NSW at least there are a few people breeding them if you're willing to freight.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 21, 2018)

There was a bloke on this Forum in Brisbane who was breeding them but his last post I saw on the subject was April 2016.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 23, 2018)

Nice smooth Roughy.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 23, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> Nice smooth Roughy.
> View attachment 322913


So.. a smoothie??


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 27, 2018)

Fresh shed. Alright, I may have gotten a little carried away here. But there were some new techniques I wanted to try.



Rainbow Serpent by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



Serpent Belly by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 27, 2018)

Very nice @Nero Egernia (Kayla), second pic looks like you slapped her on the photocopier. LOL Awesome shot and a great perspective. I would say, continue getting carried away.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jan 27, 2018)

There really great pics Nero, great looking snake too
keep the inspiration going as it’s deffinetly working with them pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerdhero (Jan 27, 2018)

That is one beautiful animal @Nero Egernia the iridescence in the first photo is stunning.

Is the second photo taken by putting the snake on a clear surface and going underneath?


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks guys. I was quite happy with how they turned out. I find that the iridescence appears to be more prominent just after a shed.

I put Grey on an elevated piece of glass to get the belly shot. Sounds simple enough, but it was timely and a little painful. I had to lie on the concrete floor and then had to wait for him to settle into a nice pose. The back of my head still hurts. I've been meaning to get a belly shot for quite a while because the patterns can be just as intricate and beautiful. Next time I do this I'm going to use a cushion, though.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 29, 2018)

Going to keep an eye on this boy and get more photos if he gets on with it before midnight.


----------



## Neil j (Feb 2, 2018)

Dh after second shed. Slamming rat pinks
[doublepost=1517550807,1517550621][/doublepost]



My first and friendly woma boy after he shed


----------



## Lazreilly (Feb 2, 2018)

Ragnar after shedding few days prior catching some rays 



photo upload sites


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 2, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 4, 2018)

This is my Hypo harlequin boa called Harley after us shed last night his pink is starting to come
Out more now as he sheds , his tail is so bright









Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 5, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> This is my Hypo harlequin boa called Harley after us shed last night his pink is starting to come
> Out more now as he sheds , his tail is so bright
> 
> 
> ...


His colours are lovely! And I love how his pattern changes too... kinda reminiscent of the change of pattern in a Rough Scaled Python.


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks stompsy his pattern and colour are pretty cool, I love how the tails on boas are so different to the rest of the pattern, some are just so spectacular 

I don’t know how the Hypo gene works in pythons but in boas it’s a great cleanUp gene that reduces black pigments and increases the red,plus his Hypo harlequin gene is a line bred polygenic co dominant colour mutation of which in the super form can be nearly patternless and that’s really red



i actually prefer the tail colour


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazreilly (Feb 7, 2018)

Nice and shiny


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 7, 2018)

Freshly shed - subadult pair of 8 year olds, Male (left) & Female (right) _Chelodina longicollis. 

_


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 9, 2018)

Love watching her grow, and another belly shot.



Reflection by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



Juvenile Serpent Belly by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr


----------



## Foozil (Feb 9, 2018)

Wow those pics are incredible @Nero Egernia


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 15, 2018)

Came home tonight to find my img boa had shed and was having a quick soak in her bowl






Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 25, 2018)

My stimmy had a full clean shed last night and my blonde spotted is shedding right now, he/she has been at it for a bit over 5 mins and has the old skin completely off except for a little bunched up bit about half way along his/her body that It's busy trying to rub off now. So by tomorrow morning I'll have 2 great looking photogenic pythons. Will get them outside for decent pics if the rain holds off.
[doublepost=1519528531,1519463844][/doublepost]As promised, here's a "few pics" of my Freshly shed Stimmy and Spotted pythons taken earlier today. The Stimmy shed on the 23/02 and the Spotted shed late yesterday afternoon. 

Warning - Picture heavy, I never handle these guys at all, I only remove them weekly to clean their enclosures and I simply lift their hides that they're hiding in and take them out without handling the snakes themselves so this was a good opportunity to handle them (with some help from wifey and my eldest daughter) and get a good look at them. 

I'm very pleased with how they're going. The Spotted is 13 months old and the Stimmy is 14 months old. 

Enjoy. PS. this is only the first half of the pics, more following. 













Continued...











[doublepost=1519528815,1519528719][/doublepost]The last of them. until next time. 






OK 4 I forgot.


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 25, 2018)

Valkyrie had her second shed with me 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 27, 2018)

My sunglow boa had shed when I had come back from work tonight






Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazreilly (Feb 28, 2018)

Freshly shed jungle zeb ! Cranky as all hell as usual haha


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 28, 2018)

kittycat17 said:


> Valkyrie had her second shed with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old is she, she’s got interesting markings,


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 1, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> How old is she, she’s got interesting markings,



She’s 2, was a really bad feeder before she came to me! She’s smashing rats happily now  
I’ve never owned an albino so can’t wait to see how she develops  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lazreilly (Mar 1, 2018)

This guy getting better every shed .. i reckon this guy qualifies as a reduced pattern darwin , what do you guys think ??
Cant really see it in pics yet but he has a highlighter yellow stripe running down the length of his spine almost all the way !


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 24, 2018)

Then and now. Looks like they're completely different snakes.



Deep in Blue by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



Striker (Morelia imbricata) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr


----------



## Derpdiggler (Apr 12, 2018)

Two of our female bhp's

















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (Apr 19, 2018)

One of my coastal hatchies 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 6, 2018)

South-west Carpet Python (Morelia imbricata) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr

Grey freshly shed. Probably the last one for a while. It's practically winter here and all the critters know it. It was interesting to note that this particular shed cycle took the longest to complete. It was roughly just under a month. He didn't have any problems shedding. It just took him a very long time compared to the usual two weeks, which I find to be more typical among my snakes. Anyway, summer can't come fast enough!


----------



## vampstorso (May 6, 2018)

.


----------



## Harimoni Proudswift (May 6, 2018)

Wow, those BHPs are big! How long are they? I've heard the Queensland ones can grow as big as 3 metres, but the Western Australian variety are supposed to be a bit smaller.


----------



## Neil j (Dec 22, 2018)

Sexy het axxy female happy first birth day girl.


----------



## LilithLeChat (Dec 23, 2018)

Yesterday afternoon she started rubbing her nose against herself and any rough surface. I got excited thinking that I’ll finally catch her in the act. At 1AM I finally gave up checking on her and went to bed. At 4AM I woke up and checked on her, and yeah... she’s done it. 







Looking fresh and pretty


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 23, 2018)

LilithLeChat said:


> Yesterday afternoon she started rubbing her nose against herself and any rough surface. I got excited thinking that I’ll finally catch her in the act. At 1AM I finally gave up checking on her and went to bed. At 4AM I woke up and checked on her, and yeah... she’s done it.



Don't worry. You'll see her shed eventually. I tend to see my snakes shed just about every time these days. They tend to shed around similar times, usually between 8-11 at night, and 6-9 in the mornings. The majority of their shedding happens at night though. When they're done I tend to pick them up and inspect them in bright light, seeing that beautiful glossy iridescent sheen is truly something to behold. It never gets old.


----------



## LilithLeChat (Dec 23, 2018)

@Nero Egernia It seems she sheds in that 1am-4am window  I’m both an night owl and light sleeper and so far she has done it in that time window every time. But I’ll catch her one day!
She looks and feels so velvety after. 
She has had 5 sheds with me, and only once the skin split in two and she had a few flakes still stuck on her after.


----------



## Mick666 (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Shire pythons (Aug 20, 2019)

Nice caramel @Mick666


----------



## Mick666 (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks, they're my favourite carpet gene. the top one is from February this year, the bottom one is 18 months old
[doublepost=1567393954,1566334611][/doublepost]My little Bredli Jag, Sneaky


----------



## Melmy (Sep 13, 2019)

Not the best light but she has just started to come out with that nice bright yellow with this last shed




Jelly the Julatten


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 13, 2019)

Freshly shed and nice full belly


----------



## Neil j (Sep 14, 2019)

Melmy said:


> Not the best light but she has just started to come out with that nice bright yellow with this last shed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely Julatten in a great setup too.
[doublepost=1568422973,1568413291][/doublepost]Axanthic albino jungle/darwin


----------



## Melmy (Sep 14, 2019)

Neil j said:


> Lovely Julatten in a great setup too.
> [doublepost=1568422973,1568413291][/doublepost]Axanthic albino jungle/darwin
> 
> View attachment 327664


 Thanks, the hard work was worth it - it's awesome watching her explore it all and thinking snakey thoughts haha. Gorgeous moonglow!


----------



## LilithLeChat (Sep 14, 2019)

Domino (Julatten Jungle) enjoying sunshine


----------



## B_Cooper (Oct 1, 2019)

Jungle Zeb on fire!



[doublepost=1569925834,1568706508][/doublepost]spectacular!!!


----------



## meako (Oct 4, 2019)

Boris hasnt fed since june...shed just last week....


----------



## B_Cooper (Oct 19, 2019)

This girl had another shed last night... mind blowing!!


----------



## richyboa72 (Oct 20, 2019)

Caught my 3yr old Peruvian longtail boa just starting to shed, she's nice and bright again








Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

My red pastel sunglow motley after her shed last week, she's just crazy orange








Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## B_Cooper (Oct 21, 2019)

Hot diggity dog!!! Fresh skin for this girl.


----------



## Neil j (Oct 22, 2019)

Pre lay shed for this good girl. Flash in direct sunlight


----------



## Shire pythons (Dec 1, 2019)

[doublepost=1575174549,1575174473][/doublepost]

[doublepost=1575174688][/doublepost]This guy is starting show some fluro yellows . Hard to capture on camera these pics are close , taken while really overcast


----------

